# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Just got the Nordi Pen

## Hondarocks

Starting Noridtropin at 1iu a day going to work my way up to 4-6 a day depending on sides and cost.
Have a lot of therapeutic reasons why I need to take it as well as for BB.

A lot of people here wonder why I am taking GH and why such low dosages right now. I need to explain.

I was in Iraq and Afghanistan for 3 years, during that time I was exposed to Anthrax and radiation, as well as rough living conditions for three years, bad food, body amour, back problems, and loud noises and a range of other things I cannot go into at this point. It took a toll on my body and mind. The radiation exposure cause many problems. Ones I am still dealing with.
I am using the GH to fix my problems, its the only thing that is working. The Anthrax has caused many Musculoskeletal problems within me as well as upper respiratory and cardiovascular problems. The radiation has caused untold side effects such as dizziness, Low BP, weakness, fatigue, low T , hairloss and lots of other stuff that I dont care to go into. 
Steriods would only further my problems with depression, hairless and could cause an irritation with the radiation/anthrax exposure.

Bottom line, I got fcked up, saw a lot of bad stuff and lost my best friend and a lot of other good marines.

The AMA and the doctors think its best to prescribe me about 10 different medications as well psychiatric medications. This is not the answer.

Two of my doctors told me the medical community has failed me as well as a lot of other vets, I told him about the GH usage and he encouraged it and hopes it works, but unfortunately the VA cannot prescribe me the GH and its not even in the system to order, otherwise he would.

This is my story.

----------


## sizzlechest

what type of results are you expecting? that dose is about 1 iu.

----------


## Hondarocks

I'm looking to sleep better, elevation of mood, increased muscle mass, all the normal benefits expected with taking HGH. This is what the doctor said I should start with. 

I am taking 1iu a day.

Also is there supposed to be any sort of feeling after you inject? Tiredness, euphoria?

Can I get some advice on using this stuff.

----------


## Hondarocks

Anyone know what the best time to take this stuff is?

----------


## marcus300

> Anyone know what the best time to take this stuff is?


1iu is pointless, you produce more yourself. You really need to talk to your doctor and if your going to do gh therapy do it correctly. Inject early morning.

----------


## Hondarocks

I could do 2iu's a day, the doctor told me to start off with 1iu first. And I could go up too 2iu. Also this stuff is very expensive so the more iu's I do the more it costs.

How much do I need to be doing since this is my first time to see the benefits?

----------


## marcus300

For fat loss, condition and the health benefits you need to go to 4ius imho. If your after tissue gains your going to have to go 6iu+ . Both need to be ran for at least 6 months.

----------


## Hondarocks

> For fat loss, condition and the health benefits you need to go to 4ius imho. If your after tissue gains your going to have to go 6iu+ . Both need to be ran for at least 6 months.


I dont think I can afford 6ius a day. Thats a lot of money

----------


## marcus300

And you'll need aas in the mix also for tissue gains. It does get expensive

.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I dont think I can afford 6ius a day. Thats a lot of money


it is expensive. Thats why gh isnt worth it for the average user.

Also dont snack after your gh. Avoid carbs for 1 hour

----------


## Hondarocks

> it is expensive. Thats why gh isnt worth it for the average user.
> 
> Also dont snack after your gh. Avoid carbs for 1 hour


Haha they told me to eat right after I inject, shows you how much they know. Thanks for the advice
So inject in the morning and don't eat for an hour..gotcha

----------


## gixxerboy1

gh cause insulin resistance. So if you eat right after your blood glucose levels will spike

----------


## Hondarocks

> gh cause insulin resistance. So if you eat right after your blood glucose levels will spike


OK so do or do not eat after injecting? Now I am confused.

----------


## marcus300

Don't eat after the injection for an hour.

----------


## Hondarocks

Ok you guys are the best, thank you

----------


## M302_Imola

> 1iu is pointless, you produce more yourself. You really need to talk to your doctor and if your going to do gh therapy do it correctly. Inject early morning.


I agree with you Marcus but if the OP was to inject 1-2IU 10 mins after GHRP/GHRH first thing in the morn then he would get much more out of this small amount of HGH. He could then pin the GHRP/GHRH solely pwo and before bed. I believe this is the "budget" way to run HGH.

----------


## ata1979

I've been on nords now for a week. 2ius a day, gonna bump up to 3 in a week or two. My question is, I just realized I can get genotropin 36ius for the same price I get norditropin 30ius. 1) Would it matter if I switched? 2) Is one superior to the other, (they are both pharma grade so I'm assuming no)?

----------


## Hondarocks

> I've been on nords now for a week. 2ius a day, gonna bump up to 3 in a week or two. My question is, I just realized I can get genotropin 36ius for the same price I get norditropin 30ius. 1) Would it matter if I switched? 2) Is one superior to the other, (they are both pharma grade so I'm assuming no)?


damn I wish we were friends.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Anyone know what the best time to take this stuff is?


Lots like to get up in the wee hours of the morning somewhere around 4am and inject gh then and then go back to bed
This way you do not eat near injection time plus it is when your cortisol levels are up and gh helps to blunt cortisol which is desired

----------


## Focusmen

> OK so do or do not eat after injecting? Now I am confused.


Dont eat CARBS or FAT for 30 mins(ok), 45 mins (good), 1 hr ((best). Protien is fine, and suggested. I have got good results on 2 ius (as far as fat loss). I wake up 830 and immeditely take shot, then 20 grams whey protien and supps, follwed by 40 mins of cardio (which i consider fasted cardio). At 930 i eat full breakfast. I think this is the best combo

----------


## Hondarocks

> Dont eat CARBS or FAT for 30 mins(ok), 45 mins (good), 1 hr ((best). Protien is fine, and suggested. I have got good results on 2 ius (as far as fat loss). I wake up 830 and immeditely take shot, then 20 grams whey protien and supps, follwed by 40 mins of cardio (which i consider fasted cardio). At 930 i eat full breakfast. I think this is the best combo


I just did this, after the run you feel light headed as fck and have to eat some oatmeal. I hope it is actually doing something.

----------


## ata1979

I take one shot at 430am, go back to bed and wake up and eat 6 eggs at 630am. I take my second shot when I get home from work at 630pm and go to the gym right away.

@honda totally feel you on the lightheadedness . I get lightheaded for 15-20 minutes after my shots.

I'm definately lovin the energy though. Its outta control.

----------


## Hondarocks

> I take one shot at 430am, go back to bed and wake up and eat 6 eggs at 630am. I take my second shot when I get home from work at 630pm and go to the gym right away.
> 
> @honda totally feel you on the lightheadedness . I get lightheaded for 15-20 minutes after my shots.


I know people are saying that I am not taking enough to notice anything, but my energy and strength is through the roof and I have gained 5lbs. Could be placebo but whatever is happening it is working. Im gonna get some isopure as well as pound the eggs for pure protein and no carbs after the shots.

Major problem here, unfortunately I live in one of the the most expensive city's in the US and I'm paying like $1200 a month for rent and I have a roommate, I'm going to move, and use the saved cash to buy GH, rather than live large temporarily I'm going to fix myself permanently. If my insurance would only cover this for what I obviously need it for, I would be set....frustrated but staying positive, I know I'm going to get what I need eventually. 

I'm definitely loving the energy and the strength, people look at me like I'm crazy in the gym, my dead lift has gone from from 225 to 315, 3 rep max in two weeks. Im curling 50-60lbs 6 reps. Reverse bench 225 6 reps. This is all new for me. Its outta control something is working. I am thinking about adding clen into the mix and knocking the fat off even more since I am not hitting the required amount for fat loss with GH and clen works faster.

----------


## Hondarocks

GH really kicking in now with lethargic behavior, sleeping like a rock and I cannot get out of bed in the morning. And tired most of the day. What should I do?

----------


## littlebill

What is the dose?

----------


## Hondarocks

Read first post

----------


## littlebill

OK my bad- my phone is only showing 1 reply. Got it now. Nice to have Pharma Grade! The eating recommendations above are correct- as after you pin you go slightly hyper- so waiting an hour to eat is correct and this is why many pin pre-bed. It masks the symptoms such as lethargy.

----------


## Hondarocks

> OK my bad- my phone is only showing 1 reply. Got it now. Nice to have Pharma Grade! The eating recommendations above are correct- as after you pin you go slightly hyper- so waiting an hour to eat is correct and this is why many pin pre-bed. It masks the symptoms such as lethargy.


I dont pre pin before bed cause I want to get my own GH release at night. I pin early to late morning depending on if I can get outa bed :Smilie:

----------


## littlebill

Well if you want to ride your natty pulse at sleep, then pin first thing in the morning when your receptors are ripe and your blood sugar is lowest of the day- besides post workout. Either way HGH should not cause lethargy, unless it is over-dosed. Should be the opposite- increased energy and well being. Are you 100% sure you got the real deal? Straight from pharmacy?

----------


## Hondarocks

> Well if you want to ride your natty pulse at sleep, then pin first thing in the morning when your receptors are ripe and your blood sugar is lowest of the day- besides post workout. Either way HGH should not cause lethargy, unless it is over-dosed. Should be the opposite- increased energy and well being. Are you 100% sure you got the real deal? Straight from pharmacy?


Actually lethargy is one side that you know you got the good stuff. Secondly this is the real dea. Novo Nordisk Norditropin. Came straight from pharmacy. Here in San Diego. No shady hand off deals involved. I am paying a lot but I am starting to think it is worth it for the peace of mind.

I would love to get my hands on Serostim or Saizen or Nutropin by Genentech. But I am happy with what I have for now.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i get lethargic on hgh. I used to take a nap in the afternoon

----------


## Hondarocks

> i get lethargic on hgh. I used to take a nap in the afternoon


Haha!!! So its working :Smilie:

----------


## littlebill

> Actually lethargy is one side that you know you got the good stuff. Secondly this is the real dea. Novo Nordisk Norditropin. Came straight from pharmacy. Here in San Diego. No shady hand off deals involved. I am paying a lot but I am starting to think it is worth it for the peace of mind.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on Serostim or Saizen or Nutropin by Genentech. But I am happy with what I have for now.


Well as you know everyone reacts differently. Been on 6 years- including Genotropin and Humatrope and I can tell you the only time I have been lethargic is when I take too much. And I am older than you so I pin pre-bed and first thin in the morning, wait an hour and eat. And coffee of course. I have never so much as yawned on HGH and lethargy is not a normal side effect. Maybe pin some T3 or have your thyroid checked.

----------


## gixxerboy1

using t4 is better then t3 with gh

----------


## littlebill

> Well as you know everyone reacts differently. Been on 6 years- including Genotropin and Humatrope and I can tell you the only time I have been lethargic is when I take too much. And I am older than you so I pin pre-bed and first thin in the morning, wait an hour and eat. And coffee of course. I have never so much as yawned on HGH and lethargy is not a normal side effect. Maybe pin some T3 or have your thyroid checked.


For me and my team- T3 has been a staple for a long time. Never tried T4 but if you say it's better I will give it a roll.

----------


## littlebill

12.5 mcg/day or .0125mg is what we use of T3- but must note with frequent blood work (quarterly). Highly suggested not to experiment with but there seems to be a synergistic effect, burns fat, and offsets so called lethargy some get with HGH. It must be noted that LETHARGY is not listed as a side effect with HGH inserts. Looking at my Genotropin insert now and it is not there...

----------


## littlebill

> The doctor told me to take, HGH pen 0.35mg to be injected into the belly fat every morning, followed by a snack.
> 
> Any Advice?


So let me get this straight- You are getting lethargic on like around... 1.1iu? Something isn't right! I pin 6iu of Genotropin/day which equates to 2mg and feel like a million bucks. I do split the dose pre bed and upon rising. My last IGF-1 came back at 500 which is fantastic for my age- with my baseline of 170. No offense bro but that is like a small child's dose.

----------


## Hondarocks

> So let me get this straight- You are getting lethargic on like around... 1.1iu? Something isn't right! I pin 6iu of Genotropin/day which equates to 2mg and feel like a million bucks. I do split the dose pre bed and upon rising. My last IGF-1 came back at 500 which is fantastic for my age- with my baseline of 170. No offense bro but that is like a small child's dose.


Can you turn your PM on so we can talk.

----------


## littlebill

I can't yet as I guess cause I just registered. When the mods let me NP.

----------


## gixxerboy1

you need more post to be able to pm

----------


## littlebill

Understandable. G- did you check out my talking points and a few pics on the Chinese HGH concern thread?

----------


## Focusmen

> I just did this, after the run you feel light headed as fck and have to eat some oatmeal. I hope it is actually doing something.


yeah sometimes you get real light headed, super hungry, and cold sweats. assuming its the first stage of hypo. i bring my breakfast to the gym and the sec i step off the cardio machine i shovel down the carbs portion of my meal. Im becoming a firm believer in this fasted cardio as it makes me hungry all day...which will be really awesome when i can get on a bulking diet again. lol

----------


## ata1979

I also feel that the fasted cardio works wonders.

----------


## Hondarocks

Ok going to buy three pens today from a pharmacy, they giving me a big discount. Bill How long will these stay good in the fridge before degradation since its reconstituted already?

----------


## littlebill

> Ok going to buy three pens today from a pharmacy, they giving me a big discount. Bill How long will these stay good in the fridge before degradation since its reconstituted already?


Is there an expiry date on them? If not count on full potency for 3 weeks post reconstitution to be safe.

----------


## littlebill

If not reconstituted for 2 years. How many u gettin?

----------


## Hondarocks

I need to buy three to get a discount.

----------


## Hondarocks

> If not reconstituted for 2 years. How many u gettin?


Wait im a boot, what is the difference between reconstitution and constituted :Smilie: ?

----------


## littlebill

Reconstituted would be if the solute (BA water) is ready mixed with lipolyzed HGH.

----------


## littlebill

Btw how many mg's are the pens? 1.3 mg and 4iu?

----------


## Hondarocks

> Reconstituted would be if the solute (BA water) is ready mixed with lipolyzed HGH.


ok the pens are different I think, Might want to look it up?

----------


## Hondarocks

> Btw how many mg's are the pens? 1.3 mg and 4iu?


The pens have 30iu's or 10ml

----------


## littlebill

Ok they are multiple dose pens then. Can you dial in dosage or is it preset?

----------


## Hondarocks

I can dial it into whatever I want, just click the pen...then pin.

----------


## littlebill

So how are you going to dose?

----------


## Hondarocks

im doing 1iu a day for the first two months, 2iu's second month and 3iu's continuing till all my problems are fixed.

----------


## littlebill

> im doing 1iu a day for the first two months, 2iu's second month and 3iu's continuing till all my problems are fixed.


Sounds like a solid plan for your goals. Please keep us posted. You have a quality product.

----------


## Hondarocks

> Sounds like a solid plan for your goals. Please keep us posted. You have a quality product.


That's what I am counting on the quality thanks for the support!

----------


## Hondarocks

Hey LB, I'm getting hot flashes at night cant seem to get the ac cold enough, any way connected to GH or HCG ?

----------


## ata1979

Honda, your wasting your time at 1iu a day. Start at 2.

----------


## ata1979

Oh BTW. the pen is good until the expiration date if unused. Once its been used, its good for 25 days if stored between 2-7 degrees celsius or 14 days at room temperature.

I'm assuming you talking about the norditropin 10mg pen

----------


## littlebill

> Hey LB, I'm getting hot flashes at night cant seem to get the ac cold enough, any way connected to GH or HCG?


Unrelated to those compounds.

----------


## littlebill

> Honda, your wasting your time at 1iu a day. Start at 2.


If his pharma grade is in limited supply and he has certain goals- assuming it is dosed at .33-.35mg/iu he is off to a good start. Don't knock it. It would be equivalent to 4iu of Chinese. Doesn't sound so lo anymore, now does it?  :Smilie:

----------


## littlebill

> Oh BTW. the pen is good until the expiration date if unused. Once its been used, its good for 25 days if stored between 2-7 degrees celsius or 14 days at room temperature.
> 
> I'm assuming you talking about the norditropin 10mg pen


21 days and degradation begins slowly with bac water and only a fool would keep it at room temp.

----------


## Hondarocks

> If his pharma grade is in limited supply and he has certain goals- assuming it is dosed at .33-.35mg/iu he is off to a good start. Don't knock it. It would be equivalent to 4iu of Chinese. Doesn't sound so lo anymore, now does it?


[email protected]




> Unrelated to those compounds.





> Oh BTW. the pen is good until the expiration date if unused. Once its been used, its good for 25 days if stored between 2-7 degrees celsius or 14 days at room temperature.
> 
> I'm assuming you talking about the norditropin 10mg pen


Yup




> Honda, your wasting your time at 1iu a day. Start at 2.


Nope, LB is right




> 21 days and degradation begins slowly with bac water and only a fool would keep it at room temp.


In the fridge

----------


## ata1979

> 21 days and degradation begins slowly with bac water and only a fool would keep it at room temp.


I didn't pull those numbers outta my ass. That's what it says on the prospectus that comes with the GH. I'm using the same thing as Honda. And yes 1ius is too low even if its pharma grade. Your body produces at least that much. 2ius a day for general well being, 3-4 for fat loss and 6 and up for new tissue growth.

----------


## Fit N Fun

> If his pharma grade is in limited supply and he has certain goals- assuming it is dosed at .33-.35mg/iu he is off to a good start. Don't knock it. It would be equivalent to 4iu of Chinese. Doesn't sound so lo anymore, now does it?


Not fair to knock all Chinese HGH.
 
My IGF-1 is 424 ng/ml, I pin 9 x 2iu morning and evening 4 1/2 days a week and am 56 years old, so nothing wrong with my Chinese HGH.

Also general wisdom is that 1mg of HGH = 2.7iu or 1iu of HGH = .37mg

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Not fair to knock all Chinese HGH.
>  
> My IGF-1 is 424 ng/ml, I pin 9 x 2iu morning and evening 4 1/2 days a week and am 56 years old, so nothing wrong with my Chinese HGH.
> 
> Also general wisdom is that 1mg of HGH = 2.7iu or 1iu of HGH = .37mg


how do you know your not injecting igf?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

He forgot to mention he also had it tested and it's from a licensed pharmaceutical company.





> Bit of History, had my Chinese HGH tested using Maldi Toff and Mass Spectrometer at a university lab which showed that the sample tested was extremely pure and 191AA.
> 
> I posted copies of the test results earlier in this thread.
> 
> The tests did not give any information on the activity levels, which is clearly an important aspect given how fragile HGH is and therefore subject to degradation while being flown round the world and handled by the delivery services.
> 
> I looked hard for a method to test the activity level without luck till one of the posters on this thread posted they had tested for IGF-1 which the liver produces from HGH. 
> 
> Just got my IGF-1 test results back.
> ...

----------


## Hondarocks

Looks like its good deal

----------


## Fit N Fun

> how do you know your not injecting igf?



Looks like Sgt. Hartman covered that nicely and that you also agree with him.

I also think its extremely important to take heed of the warnings provided by Marcus et al, that suggests that much of the HGH coming out of China is fake.

Where your country laws do not allow you to purchase from a pharmacy, my advice is buy directly from the manufacturer if you can, or if that is not possible, have the manufacturer point you to an agent that you can trust.

You are spending lots of money on your HGH, a little more money spent on testing for 191AA at a university lab using Mass Spectrometer and Maldi Toff is not that expensive ~ around $200 is what I paid.

After that, you can get an IGF-1 blood spot test to show that you have an active product for a bit over $100

Stay safe !!!!

----------


## Hondarocks

Hey guys wanted to see what you thought about this. I got on seroquel recently to help me with bi polar issues. I noticed that one of the side effects of it is weight gain. I am taking 200mg a day at night. I have learned that is cause pretty significant weight gain in people. I have been gaining weight but not adding any bf. Doing the cardio every morning and eating right I am sure I will not gain that much bodyfat as well as taking the GH. But since I am trying to gain weight/mass, and this drug helps me with bi polar and a side effect is weight gain and appetite increase this could be a good thing right?

----------


## ata1979

Switching from Norditropin to Genotropin today. If I feel that one is better than the other I'll update this post in 2 weeks

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Hey Honda good luck with what ur doing
The Nordipens are great and really convenient to use my best friend started on it @ 1 iu Ed and he saw all the results u mentioned and when I first started at 2iu 6month ago I had swollen hands and headache for days so it's not a tiny dose just depends on ur goals and it works for a while then ur body gets used to it and u don't feel a thing even if its working u just don't feel like it is. But as I'm now on 8iu Ed it's crazyyyy  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

good luck man 
imho u get a lot of benefits from 1iu of pharma hgh i started my best friend on it 1iu nordi 2month ago and hes more patient than i am so he still didnt increase his dose and hes sleeping better recovering faster loosing fat more consistently when he diets.....on the other hand i have different goals in mind so i started at 2iu bumped it to 4iu and been on 4 since 5 month and bumped it to 8iu with the start of my first inj cycle of test prop 75mg ed and i must tell u its getting pretty hardcore :7up:

----------


## Hondarocks

What do you guys think about taking a higher dose EOD of GH rather than a lower dose ED?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ GH likes consistency....

btw: have you read Red Barons thread re: hgh?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> What do you guys think about taking a higher dose EOD of GH rather than a lower dose ED?


That depends on the dose ur talkin about but generally it depends on ur goal lower doses Ed or split through the day even are better for fat burning higher eod are better for muscle building but the best is high dose Ed .

----------


## Hondarocks

> That depends on the dose ur talkin about but generally it depends on ur goal lower doses Ed or split through the day even are better for fat burning higher eod are better for muscle building but the best is high dose Ed .


Ok so every day better for fat loss, EOD better for muscle growth?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Ok so every day better for fat loss, EOD better for muscle growth?


What dose are u talking about???

----------


## Hondarocks

4-5iu

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> 4-5iu


Ok so that would be 10 iu eod that's defenetly better for muscle building!!!

----------


## ata1979

> That depends on the dose ur talkin about but generally it depends on ur goal lower doses Ed or split through the day even are better for fat burning higher eod are better for muscle building but the best is high dose Ed .


talked about the same issue with marcus two days ago. he advised me that it was better to take 4ius 5 days on 2 days off than 3ius everyday

----------


## ata1979

> Hey Honda good luck with what ur doing
> The Nordipens are great and really convenient to use my best friend started on it @ 1 iu Ed and he saw all the results u mentioned and when I first started at 2iu 6month ago I had swollen hands and headache for days so it's not a tiny dose just depends on ur goals and it works for a while then ur body gets used to it and u don't feel a thing even if its working u just don't feel like it is. But as I'm now on 8iu Ed it's crazyyyy


8ius of norditropin everday.... damn your an animal. I friggin love it. I wish I had the funds to go that high. My limit will be 4 ius unfortunately.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> 8ius of norditropin everday.... damn your an animal. I friggin love it. I wish I had the funds to go that high. My limit will be 4 ius unfortunately.


 i wasnt gonna go that high but from what i read this is the way for tissue growth and thats my goal for fat burning i wouldnt touch hgh.
i was pretty afraid of any long term health problems it would give me but than i thought wtf i'm 32 if i dont do it i never will and jumped on 525mg testprop and upped my dose to 8iu ed and im gaining lean mass and every thing about my body is changing but ive been working out natty for more than a decade.

----------


## ata1979

> i wasnt gonna go that high but from what i read this is the way for tissue growth and thats my goal for fat burning i wouldnt touch hgh.
> i was pretty afraid of any long term health problems it would give me but than i thought wtf i'm 32 if i dont do it i never will and jumped on 525mg testprop and upped my dose to 8iu ed and im gaining lean mass and every thing about my body is changing but ive been working out natty for more than a decade.


I'm at 3ius ed right now. Tried 4ius but felt lethargic so scaled back down and gonna hang here for another week before trying 4ius again. Even at 3ius my stomach has really leaned out in just under a month. I can't imagine how I'm gonna look in 3-4 months once my dosage is upped to 4ius. I also plan on using test prop with my gh as well. Probably in January. I'm also 32 and if I had the funds to go 8ius a day I definately would.

----------


## Hondarocks

> Ok so that would be 10 iu eod that's defenetly better for muscle building!!!


So 4-5 iu's a day would be better for fat burn and 8-10 EOD would be better for muscle building?





> i wasnt gonna go that high but from what i read this is the way for tissue growth and thats my goal for fat burning i wouldnt touch hgh.
> i was pretty afraid of any long term health problems it would give me but than i thought wtf i'm 32 if i dont do it i never will and jumped on 525mg testprop and upped my dose to 8iu ed and im gaining lean mass and every thing about my body is changing but ive been working out natty for more than a decade.


I am so jealous!!!!!

----------


## Hondarocks

Ok so thinking of pinning 2iu' EOD rather than 1iu ED, what do you guys think?

----------


## ata1979

> So 4-5 iu's a day would be better for fat burn and 8-10 EOD would be better for muscle building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous!!!!!


I am far from the authority on GH but I have done a lot of research lately and talked to a couple vets and mods here. From what I have been told, 1-2 ius is for general well being 3-5ius for fat burning, 6+ ius for new tissue growth. 10+ ius to become an animal

----------


## ata1979

> Ok so thinking of pinning 2iu' EOD rather than 1iu ED, what do you guys think?


I think 5 on 2 of would be better than every other day. it seems to be the generally accepted protocol if your not shooting everyday.

----------


## ata1979

Not meant to be funny in any which way. Just an experience I had last night and I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same thing.

I busted a money shot last night that woulda made Ron Jermey jealous. I mean it was like I cracked a pipe and my whole body just leaked outta my dick.
I coulda painted my whole bedroom with it. Is this caused by the GH.

----------


## Hondarocks

> Not meant to be funny in any which way. Just an experience I had last night and I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same thing.
> 
> I busted a money shot last night that woulda made Ron Jermey jealous. I mean it was like I cracked a pipe and my whole body just leaked outta my dick.
> I coulda painted my whole bedroom with it. Is this caused by the GH.


What else are you taking?

----------


## ata1979

> What else are you taking?


nothing.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

When I first started on the gee I imediatelly noticed improved sexual performanc I think it makes every thing function better whatever u do I multiplies it by a factor (u diet u loose more, u workout u recover faster,u have sex u .......)

----------


## ata1979

> When I first started on the gee I imediatelly noticed improved sexual performanc I think it makes every thing function better whatever u do I multiplies it by a factor (u diet u loose more, u workout u recover faster,u have sex u .......)


I've noticed that too. My endurance and stamina are crazy high. I can do cardio for an hour straight rest for 5 minutes and bust out another hour if I had to. The Istanbul marathon was run last Sunday. I contemplated signing up last minute as a walkin  :Smilie:  Anything under 3500 calories and I immediately start losing weight. Sometimes I have so much energy I just start jumping in place when I'm at the gym, not even knowing that I'm doing it.

----------


## Hondarocks

OK guys I just went up to 3iu a day!!!!!

I am also going to GHRP-2 30 min before I pin, hoping to bridge the gap to 8iu's without the cost, what do you guys think?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

What's ghrp ?
sorry for my ignorance!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> OK guys I just went up to 3iu a day!!!!!
> 
> I am also going to GHRP-2 30 min before I pin, hoping to bridge the gap to 8iu's without the cost, what do you guys think?


i never used peptides besides trying igf before

----------


## Hondarocks

> What's ghrp ?
> sorry for my ignorance!


Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide.

----------


## Hondarocks

Does anyone know how much GHRP-2 to take when taking 3-4iu's a day of GH?

----------


## M302_Imola

> Does anyone know how much GHRP-2 to take when taking 3-4iu's a day of GH?


I commented in your other thread bro

----------


## ata1979

OK, Its been about 8 days since I switched to Genotropin. My initial views are that my carpal tunnel is much less on Genotropin. The body high/euphoria feeling/energy is better on Norditropin. I get dizzier the 10-15 minutes after my shot on Norditropin. I kind of feel like the Norditropin is working better. Eventhough its 15% more expensive I'm switching back to Norditropin after this Genotropin pen is done.

----------


## Hondarocks

How many iu's a day of nordi are you on?

----------


## ata1979

> How many iu's a day of nordi are you on?


I'm up to 4ius a day now

----------


## M302_Imola

> I'm up to 4ius a day now


You pinning 4 IU's all at once?

----------


## ata1979

no, 2ius at 430-500am then 2ius at 6-630pm

----------


## Hondarocks

Since I started the peptides I am going back to 1iu of the nordi as well.

----------


## M302_Imola

> no, 2ius at 430-500am then 2ius at 6-630pm


I like the fact you're splitting up the dose but I would wait wait at least 3-3.5 hrs. between shots.




> Since I started the peptides I am going back to 1iu of the nordi as well.


Nice...let us know how it treats you bro!

----------


## ata1979

I am waiting about 14 hours between shots. You probably missed the AM-PM part of the post.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I am waiting about 14 hours between shots. You probably missed the AM-PM part of the post.


Sorry bro! I read that before I had coffee yesterday morning and indeed miss the am-pm part.

----------


## ata1979

Wow, I can't even turn on my computer before my first coffee. You were able to read my post and even type in an answer.

----------


## spywizard

ghrp-2 coupled with cjc without dac boost your natural production of GH... 

I know 2 guys that are running peptides and Gh at the same time and are reporting great results..

----------


## M302_Imola

> Wow, I can't even turn on my computer before my first coffee. You were able to read my post and even type in an answer.


lol! You are going to have to change your avatar...I can't be walking around the office pitching a tent all day!  :Wink/Grin: 




> ghrp-2 coupled with cjc without dac boost your natural production of GH... 
> 
> I know 2 guys that are running peptides and Gh at the same time and are reporting great results..


Yep the combo seems to be effective for most. I'm about to experiment myself!

----------


## Hondarocks

OK so I am doing the GHRP and the GHRH 100mcg's both at 5am followed 10 minutes later by 2iu's of GH. Then right after workout I repeat the same thing I did in the morning. How many iu's theoretically should I be at? Next week I will do this three times a day morning, Post workout and before dinner.

Whoever said GHRP and GHRH does not make you hungry must have been taking bunk stuff, my appetite is screaming even after 6 egg whites and a protein shake just to keep the hunger down for an hour till I can get a full meal in.

----------


## FCVtec

I don't know about gh eod... I don't think would be best, not everyone can afford high doses of hgh, I am on 2iu 5 on 2 off because that's all I can afford. I am also on Nordi Pen 10mg/30iu and they're as good as the TEV tropin I used to take. At 2iu I also saw many benefits, got the headaches the first week > great sleep > great mood > 2 months in waist was slimmer and abs now are better than ever. I want to stock up to do a 10 week AAS cycle along with 5iu ed for the tissue growth but that's only on paper ATM.

----------


## M302_Imola

> OK so I am doing the GHRP and the GHRH 100mcg's both at 5am followed 10 minutes later by 2iu's of GH. Then right after workout I repeat the same thing I did in the morning. How many iu's theoretically should I be at? Next week I will do this three times a day morning, Post workout and before dinner.
> 
> Whoever said GHRP and GHRH does not make you hungry must have been taking bunk stuff, my appetite is screaming even after 6 egg whites and a protein shake just to keep the hunger down for an hour till I can get a full meal in.


Sounds like right now you're getting the equivalent of 8IU's of GH...4IU's HGH (synthetic) and 4IU's GH (endogenous). That's good you are getting the hunger urges as I know you wanted to increase your appetite right now. Have you experienced an increase in side effects with with the addition of peptides?

----------


## Hondarocks

> Sounds like right now you're getting the equivalent of 8IU's of GH...4IU's HGH (synthetic) and 4IU's GH (endogenous). That's good you are getting the hunger urges as I know you wanted to increase your appetite right now. Have you experienced an increase in side effects with with the addition of peptides?


Awesome, yes I was having problems with sleep and appetite, those are gone now. And I am having no bad sides either, I actually feel great everyday!

----------


## FCVtec

> Awesome, yes I was having problems with sleep and appetite, those are gone now. And I am having no bad sides either, I actually feel great everyday!


HGH will do that. It has improved my quality of life by much. I believe it makes me less anxious as well... Somehoew that boost in mood helps with anxiety as well(at least for me).

----------


## M302_Imola

> Awesome, yes I was having problems with sleep and appetite, those are gone now. And I am having no bad sides either, I actually feel great everyday!


Hell yeah...good to hear bro!

----------


## jester4710

toughest part about increasing posts to PM:

Answer: when you're reading most of the darn threads you start to answer your own questions!!! hence running out of things to post on that aren't completely pointless. I think tenure and amount of time logged in with username should be taken into consideration.

----------


## Hondarocks

Week 6 for me, 195lbs, 12%, 70".
Legs are getting absolutely huge, calves are show ready, going to take pics soon.
I have before and after pics, at 175 and 195. I think you guys are going to be impressed with what I have done without Steroids .
Started Serostim this week as well, see if I notice a difference between nova disk and serono.

----------


## ata1979

back from Moscow and my 9 days without my Nordies.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Week 6 for me, 195lbs, 12%, 70".
> Legs are getting absolutely huge, calves are show ready, going to take pics soon.
> I have before and after pics, at 175 and 195. I think you guys are going to be impressed with what I have done without Steroids .
> Started Serostim this week as well, see if I notice a difference between nova disk and serono.


Nice work so far bro, I'm impressed...looking fwd to pics

----------


## Hondarocks

> Nice work so far bro, I'm impressed...looking fwd to pics


HAHA whoever said you need roids with GH to do anything was not taking real GH!!

----------


## M302_Imola

> HAHA whoever said you need roids with GH to do anything was not taking real GH!!


That's good to hear because I want to give aas a rest for awhile and just started HGH. 215lbs @ 10% BF here I come!

----------


## ata1979

got back on HGH yesterday after a 9 day vacation + one day of partying recovery. I had started on Nords, then tried a switch to Genotropin cuz the price was cheaper and I got more ius but I felt like it was weaker (I shouldnt say weaker but the sides werent there). So I switched back to Nords yesterday and I must reiterate my statement. You can definately feel the Nords at work. Crazy dreams last night, woke up with both arms numb from the finger tip to the shoulder and had a swollen ankle that I could barely walk on. Skin already feels tighter and energy way up after 3 shots. Like I said before I have no scientific proof but my experience and the way I feel tell me that norditropin is better.

----------


## Hondarocks

> got back on HGH yesterday after a 9 day vacation + one day of partying recovery. I had started on Nords, then tried a switch to Genotropin cuz the price was cheaper and I got more ius but I felt like it was weaker (I shouldnt say weaker but the sides werent there). So I switched back to Nords yesterday and I must reiterate my statement. You can definately feel the Nords at work. Crazy dreams last night, woke up with both arms numb from the finger tip to the shoulder and had a swollen ankle that I could barely walk on. Skin already feels tighter and energy way up after 3 shots. Like I said before I have no scientific proof but my experience and the way I feel tell me that norditropin is better.


How much are you taking now and when are you dosing?

----------


## ata1979

4ius a day. 2ius at 430am, 2ius at 630pm

----------


## ata1979

Question for the Vets. Could/Would/does the xrays at airport security kill HgH. Especially if its pre-mixed like norditropin

----------


## ata1979

Wow asked one question and the thread has been dead for a week

----------


## Hondarocks

> Question for the Vets. Could/Would/does the xrays at airport security kill HgH. Especially if its pre-mixed like norditropin


I talked to my doctor, they said it would do nothing, so no worries.

----------


## Hondarocks

I got a question. I am gonna go up to 6iu's a day. Should I do it all at once in the morning or split it up 3 and 3?

----------


## H2Okid

dont quote me on this, but i have read a bit on the topic of dosing, and i cant remember it making that much of a difference on dosing it all at once, or split doses. please correct me if im wrong, but i cant remember it ever giving any significant benefits from what ive read.

----------


## Hondarocks

ok thanks

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I got a question. I am gonna go up to 6iu's a day. Should I do it all at once in the morning or split it up 3 and 3?


why are us going to 6iu's ?
Why not stay lower and run some aas?

----------


## Hondarocks

> why are us going to 6iu's ?
> Why not stay lower and run some aas?


Read my first post on this thread :Smilie:

----------


## Hondarocks

The AAS I want to run is primo, but everyone says it does nothing, but I want to do it cause it has little side effects.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Read my first post on this thread


it doesnt say anything about gh

----------


## Hondarocks

> it doesnt say anything about gh


Oh my bad

----------


## H2Okid

> dont quote me on this, but i have read a bit on the topic of dosing, and i cant remember it making that much of a difference on dosing it all at once, or split doses. please correct me if im wrong, but i cant remember it ever giving any significant benefits from what ive read.


i am changing my mind on this.... it sounds split is the way to dose.

----------


## ata1979

Split is definately better

----------


## ata1979

Bumped up to 5 ius yesterday for the first time. Woke up this morning feeling incredible. Mt stomach is looking like it did when I was 21. I like the way HGH makes your skin feel tighter.

----------


## boomerfb

> Bumped up to 5 ius yesterday for the first time. Woke up this morning feeling incredible. Mt stomach is looking like it did when I was 21. I like the way HGH makes your skin feel tighter.


Awesome I got some Chinese stuff turns out its ghrp eating like a horse

----------


## ata1979

Noticed strength and size gains for the first time today. I guess 5ius is my magic number.

----------

